# My indoor greenhouse, fun with computer monitoring/control.



## ChrisFL (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## keithrs (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a herpkeeper for my terrarium, but have not set it up. How do like it? I heard that the ap1 has problems reading humidity... Any truth to that?


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2012)

locked in pretty tight Chris.:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2012)

Why so high and then so low on July 7?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2012)

Can we have more information on the monitoring 'system' and software you're using? Thanks


----------



## keithrs (Jul 18, 2012)

Herpkeeper


----------

